# Spawn of white dragon female and crowntail male?



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

What would this female








and this male















make if they spawned?
Sorry for the bad picture of the male, it's from my ipod.

Not that I'm planning to spawn them. But if i could i would.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well what you should do a lot of research. 

And it is not advised that you cross breed tail types because they cause undesirable fry. Also the finnage isnt really the best. (If) you are going to breed, you should buy a nice pair to be sure that you can sell them and they will all be going to good homes.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Nice colour on the female. You'd probably get a bunch of multicoloured fish. Their tails would probably range from vt to delta...some might show slight webbing reduction (they wont be ct though) But you would likely be hard pressed to find potentially 100's of them new homes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So you haven't told us when you are thinking of breeding if you are?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well what you should do a lot of research.
> 
> And it is not advised that you cross breed tail types because they cause undesirable fry. Also the finnage isnt really the best. (If) you are going to breed, you should buy a nice pair to be sure that you can sell them and they will all be going to good homes.


Don't worry, I'm not planning on breeding ever  I was just wondering if it would create splashes of colour on the white. And if the tail would be like half crowntail or something.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

trilobite said:


> Nice colour on the female. You'd probably get a bunch of multicoloured fish. Their tails would probably range from vt to delta...some might show slight webbing reduction (they wont be ct though) But you would likely be hard pressed to find potentially 100's of them new homes.



okay, thanks


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TequilatheBetta said:


> Don't worry, I'm not planning on breeding ever  I was just wondering if it would create splashes of colour on the white. And if the tail would be like half crowntail or something.



Well i gave you the info you need to know when you and if you decide one day to just try it.

-BL2033


----------

